# Gunsmiths near Cumming or Dawsonville



## CollinsCraft77 (Oct 28, 2009)

any suggestions on someone good to work on my rifles?


----------



## bowhunting strick (Oct 28, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> any suggestions on someone good to work on my rifles?



RB Bruce on ole 9e or Hogleg Smith in Oakwood


----------



## germag (Oct 28, 2009)

Andy Gazaway in Alpharetta, especially for machine work such as threading barrels, and things like rebarrelling or rechambering and barrel setbacks, squaring actions....that sort of thing. He doesn't do bluing, but pretty much anything else.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Do you have Andy Gazaway's number or store name? Hogleg Smith won't work on 742's


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 28, 2009)

Did Colorado Bob ever recover from his accident...He was in Dawsonville and I used him a couple times others seem to like him as well.


----------



## Cknerr (Oct 28, 2009)

what do you need done?


----------



## germag (Oct 29, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Do you have Andy Gazaway's number or store name? Hogleg Smith won't work on 742's



Gazaway Machine & Tool 
770-576-0011/ 678-913-8994
1025 Nine North Drive
Unit N
Alpharetta,Ga. 30004


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 29, 2009)

Luke0927 said:


> Did Colorado Bob ever recover from his accident...He was in Dawsonville and I used him a couple times others seem to like him as well.



Dont know how true it is but the last person I talked to knows him pretty well and he told me Bob was paralyzed. I sure wished he was still in business and in good health. He did some great work.


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Oct 29, 2009)

what kind of work do you need done? i'm located in canton. about twenty minutes from cumming. actually in the macedonia/ freehome area. give me a call 678 699 4316. name is joe. i can meet up somewhere in cumming if you need some work done. glad to do anything free of charge if it is something i can do. i just like to mess with them as a hobby. let me know.


----------



## Mingo (Oct 31, 2009)

Whatever you do, do not give any business to Classic Arms in Cumming beside Dairy Queen. They are extremely rude & condesending to their prospective customers. Also you will be an old man before you get anything back from that ***** Bif or Biff or whatever his name is. All they do is play on computers & sell a machine gun every few months. I have been goin in there since I was about 14, about 5 years or so ago & I have yet to see him sell a rifle, get off the computer or smile & be cordial to potential customers. Everybody I have spoken to about them feels the same way. I really dont see how they keep the lights on or why any body would go there period. And they are high on their stuff, go next door to Forsyth County Pawn for friendly service & reasonable selection & prices. I hope one of those idiots reads this & maybe they will change their terrible attitudes & get to work on SOMETHING........


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 31, 2009)

Mingo said:


> Whatever you do, do not give any business to Classic Arms in Cumming beside Dairy Queen. They are extremely rude & condesending to their prospective customers. Also you will be an old man before you get anything back from that ***** Bif or Biff or whatever his name is. All they do is play on computers & sell a machine gun every few months. I have been goin in there since I was about 14, about 5 years or so ago & I have yet to see him sell a rifle, get off the computer or smile & be cordial to potential customers. Everybody I have spoken to about them feels the same way. I really dont see how they keep the lights on or why any body would go there period. And they are high on their stuff, go next door to Forsyth County Pawn for friendly service & reasonable selection & prices. I hope one of those idiots reads this & maybe they will change their terrible attitudes & get to work on SOMETHING........


Mingo I had the same type experience the 1 only time I went in there. They seem to know there stuff especially on old collectibles but way too high on work pricing and gun prices (non collectibles) they were rude to me and a buddy of mine that went in there. Never let them have a dime of my play toy money.


----------



## akman47 (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah i would like to run into biff inside a dark ally somewhere....and the other two that work in there, are the oldest nerds ive ever seen, over priced is an understatement.  and ill never darken their door step again.


----------



## Gun Guru (Nov 2, 2009)

Joe West is in Dahlonega and he is a GREAT gunsmith.


----------

